# 02 Spec V Owners - Interior Question



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

On my 02 it has the black and red interior (or lava) and on the driver seat it looks like the material is wearing pretty quick, the car only has 15k on it and that is after the car is over a year old, now I am not a feather weight but I am not huge either and don't wear pants with all kinds of crap to snag on it so I don't know what is up, I regularly clean the interior, dust, etc... but this has me bothered that is at 15k the seats are showing wear by 30k they will be shot. Anyone else experience this???


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I know what you mean...
Also have the "Lava" interior and my driver seat (back rest) shows wear like "pulled threads out of a sweater"!
Not too happy; mine is also a year old.
I figure if it gets worst in a couple of years I'll get it re-covered.

Mind you you I still like the Lava interior much better than the grey in the 2003 models, what do you think?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

some people have been having problems with that material fraying and wearing out prematurely. Most of them went to the dealer and got it fixed for free under warranty. Might be worth a shot


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Does this happen with the 03?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I haven't heard of it happening, they might have improved the upholstry material


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

The main reason I purchased the 02 spec V was because of the interior I have a molten silver spec and the black and lava really accent the body color in my opinion. I will be by a dealer later in the week I will swing by and see what they say and post up the results later...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I really never liked the red/black on a car that was not red or black. The silver/black goes much better with all colors.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *I really never liked the red/black on a car that was not red or black. The silver/black goes much better with all colors. *


I agree, the vibrant blue with the red/black interior was the worst, I'm glad they changed it to silver/black


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'am looking at the factory leather (with color coded insert)
I've seen one car with it and their nice! There like $1165.00
(front & rear) installed with a warranty! 3yr / 36,000mi
now just gotta save some cash or find a better deal


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

mine still look new... save for some lint, they look like how they did the day i took it home. Granted i clean it quite often and vacum when i can, my interior is looking good, i also put in a red dash kit and did some custom red trim. i love the stock interior, all my friends do also, i think its just a young people thing.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

specV02 said:


> *On my 02 it has the black and red interior (or lava) and on the driver seat it looks like the material is wearing pretty quick, the car only has 15k on it and that is after the car is over a year old, now I am not a feather weight but I am not huge either and don't wear pants with all kinds of crap to snag on it so I don't know what is up, I regularly clean the interior, dust, etc... but this has me bothered that is at 15k the seats are showing wear by 30k they will be shot. Anyone else experience this??? *


I had mine replaced under warranty at 1,200 miles. Took about 2 months for the new ones to come in. They said trim parts take forever to come in because there is very little demand for them. Also, I now have 15k on my car and they are starting to fray again.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *Does this happen with the 03? *


I would imagine. Looks like the same materials used in the '02's.


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

My 03 Spec has leather. It is black with silver inserts and embroidered SE-R badges. It is really nice.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

The company who manufactures the seat covers in leather for Nissan is Classic Soft Trim. Go to their website, and you can view both the seat cover as whole, and the colors available.
John


----------

